# Stop jumping at the door when I leave.



## Dilley (Aug 28, 2013)

Hey guys I'm new to forum, but I am not new to German shepherds. I am however having trouble keeping my 8 month old female from jumping at the door when I leave for work or class. 

Here's a few pictures of her


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Crate her? if she's crated, she cant jump at the door.


----------



## Dilley (Aug 28, 2013)

KZoppa said:


> Crate her? if she's crated, she cant jump at the door.


I should've mentioned that in my first post. I do not own a crate, and I want to avoid putting her in a crate.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

What about a baby gate to block the doorway off?

Also, try completely ignoring the jumping and only reward when all four paws are on the ground. Hopefully realizing that only certain behaviours get rewarded will have her changing her habits quickly


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Dilley said:


> I should've mentioned that in my first post. I do not own a crate, and *I want to avoid putting her in a crate*.


That's a shame.

The best way to train for behaviors like jumping on the door when you are on the OTHER side, is by management. And the crate is perfect. Not a negative or punishment. Just a happy go in the crate, get a treat, mom is leaving.............

And no damage to the door.

Otherwise you are going to have to block it off some way. Or close her in another room (and that door may get the impact).

The reason we almost all use and love crates is it removes any PUNISHMENT or anger that otherwise we feel we need to do the first year or so with our pups. It sets them up to succeed. It's easy. The dogs love it. And we are happy when we leave the house and happy when we return. That's a win/win for me.

BTW, there are a ton of cool games to help our pups love the crate even more. Called Crate Games





 




 
Our dogs LOVE our crates! And who am I to keep something away from my dog that they love


----------



## Dilley (Aug 28, 2013)

Shade said:


> What about a baby gate to block the doorway off?
> 
> Also, try completely ignoring the jumping and only reward when all four paws are on the ground. Hopefully realizing that only certain behaviours get rewarded will have her changing her habits quickly


It's my front door so there is no place to put a gate, and like I mentioned she only does it when I go to leave for work or class. Which puts me outside and if I go back inside she no longer jumps.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

A crate would be easiest. However, since you don't want to use a crate you can still train her not to jump on the door. You will need a helper to do the training though. 
Helper would stay inside with the dog while you go out the door. When she/he jumps on the door the helper would correct the dog for the inappropriate behavior. Obviously this would have to be done when you weren't really going anywhere. And you would have to keep doing over and over until the dog understands not to jump on the door. And, as always, praise, praise, praise and treat when the pup gets it right.


----------



## Dilley (Aug 28, 2013)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> That's a shame


Why do you say this? I would prefer her to able to go up to my bedroom and lay down on her bed and go out the dog door to go to the bathroom.



Springbrz said:


> A crate would be easiest. However, since you don't want to use a crate you can still train her not to jump on the door. You will need a helper to do the training though.
> Helper would stay inside with the dog while you go out the door. When she/he jumps on the door the helper would correct the dog for the inappropriate behavior. Obviously this would have to be done when you weren't really going anywhere. And you would have to keep doing over and over until the dog understands not to jump on the door. And, as always, praise, praise, praise and treat when the pup gets it right.


If there is someone else around she won't do it, it's only when we are 1 on 1.


----------

